# Bulkhead Installation



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know how tight you are supposed to tighten the nut when installing bulkheads? 1/4 turn. 1/2 turn, 3/4 turn...


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I hand tighten as much as I can and nothing more. It works for me, I have never had a leak and never cracked a tank.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Only hand tighten or use a special bulkhead wrench.

You can easily over-tighten with other tools and crack the bulkhead or, worse yet, the tank.


----------

